# Please help to indentify and the value of this painting.



## Marius Craciun (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello.i have an old painting and a wish to know more about the value .and if it is an original.it is signed R Thomas.i will attach some pictures.thank you.


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm certainly not an expert but the signature looks right to me. I believe if you google the name "R Thomas" you can find other works of his art going for fifty to a hundred dollars so I don't think there is much value in the picture especially if that is some damage just above the signature.


----------

